# Touring Shoes with SPD cleats



## jamesxyz (4 Feb 2010)

ANyone recommend some shoes for touring? 

I'm looking for something that looks reasonably shoe / trainer like and can be worn without looking too out of place off the bike. So cleat needs to be recessed so a don't click & clack everywhere I walk! Am_ looking at MTB types or are there tourer specific shoes?_

Oh that fit SPD pedals too.

Cheers


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Feb 2010)

Well I got some fantastic Lake Sandals to tour with which were completely brill and didn't do any of the clack-clacking that my SPD MTB shoes did.


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2010)

http://www.cyclexpress.co.uk/Products/MT32_Shoes.aspx

http://www.cyclexpress.co.uk/Products/SD65.aspx

http://www.cyclexpress.co.uk/Products/MT41_SPD_shoe_brown__black.aspx


Maybe something like these. It's what I take and I wear them as my casual shoes too. 
They also do the pedals cheap if you buy the shoes.


----------



## Anthony (4 Feb 2010)

I have some Lake touring shoes similar to these ones but a few years older: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Lake_MX101_Touring_Shoes/5360041820/

The cleats are recessed, the shoes are comfortable and can be used as normal shoes when not cycling. My pair have lasted for several tours and I would highly recommend them.


----------



## Muddyfox (4 Feb 2010)

rich p said:


> http://www.cyclexpress.co.uk/Products/SD65.aspx
> 
> Maybe something like these.



Those sandals look just the job 

Simon


----------



## andym (4 Feb 2010)

It depends a bit on what look you want.

If you want something that looks more like a proper leather shoe there's Exustar and QP and Dromarti - although I don't even dare ask how much they cost.

Apart from that there's the MT32 which rich has mentioned and the Specialized Sonoma (or do I mean Taho?).

Actually those sandals don't look bad. But the trouble with sandals is if your feet get cold you have the dilemma of whether to suffer cold feet or commit the faux pas of putting on socks.


----------



## HJ (4 Feb 2010)

Remember Shiminao have rather a narrow fit, try some on before you buy to make sure you get the right size ...

I use Spesh Sonoma's.


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 Feb 2010)

+1 for Taho's. I was recommened a pair by a lot of people on cc and they are very comfy: thanks everyone

The main plus point is the BG insole that does all knds of scientific things which in reality means your foot remains comfortable both on and off the bike. They have quite an aggressive sole which you may or may not like, the Sonoma has a much flatter sole.

Only downside is that they are not remotely waterproof


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Feb 2010)

only problem with spesh mtb shoes/boots is that they refuse to die ime. you buy a pair and 12+ years later you are still wearing them and nothing current feels remotely as good.


----------



## Speck (5 Feb 2010)

I also use Spesh Taho's, easy to walk in.


----------



## dragon72 (5 Feb 2010)

I'm inthe market for some new touring shoes too
Does anybody wear Northwave shoes? Any feedback? They look pricey, and I was wondering if the price is justified by quality.
Also, are Spesh Tahos on the narrow side like Shimanos, or not really? They look fantastic VFM


----------



## andym (5 Feb 2010)

I've never had any problems with the fit on Specialized shoes and I think I've got widish feet. My only criticism is that they took quite a long time to dry out (compared with say the Comp MTB shoes). So a pair of overshoes might be a good idea for really rainy days.

Northwave shoes do have a very good rep, but I don't have direct experience.

On the subject of Specialized: their footbeds are excellent if you are having any problems with numbness.


----------



## Amanda P (5 Feb 2010)

I've got a pair of Shimano mtb shoes. The cleats are recessed, but stick out just enough to clack slightly and to be a little slippery on supermarket floors. No problem climbing South African mountains in them, though!

I concur with comments about them being narrow. I had to go two Euro sizes bigger than normal to get a comfy fit. But they are comfy. I wear them as everyday shoes to work, er, every day. They're about three years old and still going strong.

Before that I had a pair of Diadora shoes. The cleats on those were recessed a little deeper: no clacking, but very comfy.


----------



## Speck (5 Feb 2010)

dragon72 said:


> I'm inthe market for some new touring shoes too
> Does anybody wear Northwave shoes? Any feedback? They look pricey, and I was wondering if the price is justified by quality.
> Also, are Spesh Tahos on the narrow side like Shimanos, or not really? They look fantastic VFM



The Spesh Taho's are a pretty broad fitting


http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/clothing/shoes/product/taho-shoes-10911


----------



## BalkanExpress (6 Feb 2010)

andym said:


> I've never had any problems with the fit on Specialized shoes and I think I've got widish feet. My only criticism is that they took quite a long time to dry out (compared with say the Comp MTB shoes). So a pair of overshoes might be a good idea for really rainy days.
> 
> Northwave shoes do have a very good rep, but I don't have direct experience.
> 
> On the subject of Specialized: their footbeds are excellent if you are having any problems with numbness.




I'd agree about the overshoes, I've just got a light pair for touring as it is nice to be putting dry shoes on in the morning


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Feb 2010)

I love ancient sites, stone circles and churches. THis often means some heavy walking in the winter and spring

Although heavy, I find the excellent MT90 boots from Shimano- Goretex Vibram soled walking boots with SPD capacity


----------



## Crankarm (6 Feb 2010)

Shimano MT20s 7 years old and still going strong and no pong .


----------

